# Using A Weed Sprayer For Multiple Painting



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Clever & I really like your columns.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I never would have thought of that. This time of year you can get those especially cheap, too.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Great idea Crazy Xmas! 

Those columns look great!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys I sprayed the pillars 3 times for darkness.


----------



## Mountaineer 406 (Sep 21, 2012)

I think this idea is great and a time saver !!!! Bodies turning in their graves,you may find a zombie!!!!


----------

